# supply houses in michigan



## redneckdan (Dec 26, 2006)

Anyone know of a photography chemical supply store in michigan?  I live in houghton but I'm curently at my parents in port huron.  So I will be driving through several major cities on the way home and would like to pick up some chemicals.  I'm looking for e-6 and c-41 kits.


----------



## terri (Dec 26, 2006)

Gosh, I really don't. Any chance to run a search online before you head back through? I'm thinking Detroit and surrounding areas might be your best bet. If you have a name and phone # you could call in advance before making a special trip.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 26, 2006)

those things arent cheap for sure good luck.


----------

